# '66 Differential -to- VIN number?



## KrisP (Mar 15, 2021)

Looking at a 66 - is there a way to identify if the differential in the car is original to the car?

I know about the casting # and the 2 digit code on the axle tube, but are there any other numbers tying the differential to the VIN of the car?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

No VIN but there should a Julian date code that should be dated prior to your build date by usually 2-6 weeks. 
Located near the axle code, it may be lightly stamped like mine.


----------

